# Kenzie from Blazin Squad admits to steroid use



## richiemana (Jun 2, 2008)

Sort of :whistling:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

he'll probaly get a plea bargain if he agrees not to release anymore records


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Big cnuting deal, 50 cent, mary j blige, timbaland, obviously dr dre now, LL cool j, i rekon ja rule too, many more, media makes out its a big thing, i couldn't give rats ass take what the **** u want its your body, unless it's heroin, crack, or cocaine them I'm going to have to put you in prison and you gotta serve a life sentence by that time the same paedofile who has smashed more kids back doors in than gary glitter or the pope get off pretty lightly in comparison


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

He's in amazing shape


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Big cnuting deal, 50 cent, mary j blige, timbaland, obviously dr dre now, LL cool j, i rekon ja rule too, many more, media makes out its a big thing, i couldn't give rats ass take what the **** u want its your body, unless it's heroin, crack, or cocaine them I'm going to have to put you in prison and you gotta serve a life sentence by that time the same paedofile who has smashed more kids back doors in than gary glitter or the pope get off pretty lightly in comparison


im sending a hug your way


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Those abs are incredible!

He gets bigger and leaner in every photo shown of him.


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

why would he have that big sign and have a photo taken? recon thats real? he obviously is on the juice tho, and fair play to him lookin banging


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

progress 25 said:


> why would he have that big sign and have a photo taken? recon thats real? he obviously is on the juice tho, and fair play to him lookin banging


Juice is probably the promoter of the event. Whenever there is a named event there are always things that say "I love ....."


----------



## progress 25 (Feb 20, 2011)

mitch6689 said:


> Juice is probably the promoter of the event. Whenever there is a named event there are always things that say "I love ....."


yea ur spot on i recon, didnt think of that!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Steroids? No chance, you could get looking like that natty easy!!

Lol, look at his f*cking lats!!

Just a good diet and hard work your honour


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tbh you could get that natty, hes just very very lean giving the apperance plus hes full.

In saying that tho v good shape.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

For the UK-M out of closet folk:


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

It's funny how people say 'yeah, get in that shape without drugs easily.' If it's so easy, why don't do you do it? If you had a physique like that, you'd be whoring pics left, right and centre lol


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll go one further and say loads of people on here are pumping themselves with copious amounts of stuff and not in any where near that kind of shape.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Does look amazing it has to be said.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

obviously got his diet nailed lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

It's in Marbella, the promoter is Lovejuice, my mate runs it, they do a lot in Romford and now Marbella.

Kenzie looking swole!!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

very impressive imo. he has kept a lean look thruout his bulk up. great abs.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Wtf did mary jay blige seriously take juice or was that a joke?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

hold on. Mary J Blige??? Serious?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

you could get like that natty. but lets be honest majority of people have used something to get like that


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh you could get that natty, hes just very very lean giving the apperance plus hes full.
> 
> In saying that tho v good shape.


Naturally I highly doubt it


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

kingdale said:


> you could get like that natty. but lets be honest majority of people have used something to get like that


Not in the time frame he has done it in


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

We all know about PhotoShop ...............Right? he does look good though


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Good on him

Used to be so skinny in the squad now looks very good

Good on him again


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

energize17 said:


> Good on him
> 
> Used to be so skinny in the squad now looks very good
> 
> Good on him again


Glad to see i'm out of your sig, I hated that lol

And I can finally be ****d to say this:at ha

People always see a pic of a guy in GREAT shape be thier always like, "can be done naturally", NO IT CAN'T, no-one who looks like that has done it naturally!


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Rekless said:


> It's in Marbella, the promoter is Lovejuice, my mate runs it, they do a lot in Romford and now Marbella.
> 
> Kenzie looking swole!!


Romford & Marbella....Your mate Delboy Trotter by any chance?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

met him at the bodypower, such a nice bloke! and in fantastic shape!


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

Your label is poking out


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Doubt you can be that hard a full at that sort if bodyweight as a natty. Guy knows his stuff clearly though.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes u can be like that naty, i was just trying to find a few pics and will post


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

genetics will determine if u can look like that natty or on the gear


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

cant juice defy or change genetics?


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Me before any gear


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

big poser miggs lol and pretty fit


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

ye he used to meet his dealer at the cross roads!!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> big poser miggs lol and pretty fit


Lol no not at all, people here saying u need the help of juice to get ripped! all I am saying Is u don't, of course it helps


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

This was him 8 weeks ago


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Good pics Miggs, definately agree getting in that sort of shape is doable natty but very few people want to or are willing too when faced with the ability to speed up the process


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Kris! Thats awesome, 6 week bulk, 2 week cut. Good gear!!


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

SASUK said:


> Good pics Miggs, definately agree getting in that sort of shape is doable natty but very few people want to or are willing too when faced with the ability to speed up the process


Thanks SASUK..


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Big Kris said:


> This was him 8 weeks ago


oh how i lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

miggs said:


> Me before any gear
> 
> View attachment 58392
> View attachment 58393


Very impressive mate!!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

roadz said:


> It's funny how people say 'yeah, get in that shape without drugs easily.' If it's so easy, why don't do you do it? If you had a physique like that, you'd be whoring pics left, right and centre lol


Lol great reply was thinking the same:whistling:

Amazing shape for a chav


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think he looks good


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Its all that La Muscle supplements he's on also:whistling:

But on a serious not he looks great, having some decent size with those deep etched abs aint easy at all, will definatley say he has used judging on the time scale and the dramatic change.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Runs a Gym now......

http://www.ptstudio23.co.uk/


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

the real positive here, isnt whether hes used or is natty, its he isn't singing again


----------

